# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Offtopic  >  Audiogram audio recording interfaces introduced

## wise-wistful

In addition to announcing the Motif-Rack XS and the MM8 synthesizer, Yamaha also introduced two new consumer-based USB audio interfaces. The Audiogram 6 and Audiogram 3 were designed to make setup and recording as easy as possible, according to Yamaha.

The Audiogram 6 features 2 XLR combo inputs with preamps and one-knob compression for dialing in the desired sound from microphones and instruments. One of these inputs has switchable phantom power for using high-quality condenser microphones.

 Two stereo inputs, stereo and headphone outputs, and a USB jack complete the unit’s connections. The Audiogram 6 includes separate controls for audio inputs and computer playback for control while recording.

The Audiogram 3 features one phantom powered combo input switchable for microphones or instrument recording, a stereo input, a stereo and headphone output as well as a USB jack for connection to the computer.

The Audiogram 3 and Audiogram 6 come with Cubase AI and will cost $139.99 and $199.99, respectively.


For more Macintosh computing news, visit Macworld. Story copyright © 2007 Mac Publishing LLC. All rights reserved.

----------


## MichaelPoink

Основной нашей задачей является выполнение заказанных работ оперативно, качественно и профессионально. Мы стремимся к тому, чтобы наши заказчики, обратившись к нам единожды, пользовались нашими услугами и дальше.  Преимущества:  Высокое качество работ, которое подтверждено международными сертификатами и лицензиями. Предоставление клиентам гарантий на выполненную работу. Высокий уровень подготовки технических специалистов. Наши сотрудники помогут вам лучше разобраться в своих потребностях, подробно объяснят порядок проведения работ и обоснуют необходимость каждой из них. Неукоснительное соблюдение сроков, высокая скорость выполнения работ. Индивидуальный подход С нами вы не окажетесь в ситуации, когда после приостановления кадастрового учета кадастровый инженер перестанет брать трубку, отправит вас самого в Росреестр выяснять причину или попросит доплату за переделку документов. А в конце сделать ленту из сертификатов и тд. Так же чтобы была возможность открыть их и посмотреть более крупно.  https://kadastr-service.ru/services/ Перераспределение земельного участка: Анализ исходных документов.  Определение местоположения фактических границ.  Формирование границ земельного участка в соответствии с правоустанавливающими документами, требованиями законодательства, нормативно-технических документов, градостроительной документации.  Составление акта согласования границ земельного участка.  Изготовление кадастровым инженером межевого плана земельного участка.  Сроки выполнения работ:  До 10 дней  Результат предоставления услуг:  Межевой план земельного участка подготовленный на магнитно-оптическом носителе для подачи в Росреестр в целях проведения государственного кадастрового учета.  Стоимость услуги:  От 10 000р.

----------

